# Sony RX-1R



## littlewildcat (Jul 14, 2013)

The FF Sony RX-1 and RX1R is out now. Will Canon have one like this soon ??


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 14, 2013)

There are only two differences between the RX-1 and RX-1R and they are the price, and the lack of anti-aliasing filter on the latter.

I do not see Canon having anything this good at the moment, although some will surely argue that when you consider the price there are plenty of alternatives.

I think the Sony RX 100 II is probably a better deal and is much cheaper as well. 

But, I think the general consensus seems to be that in terms of size/image quality, nothing can really beat the RX1 at the moment.


----------



## northbyten (Jul 15, 2013)

Other than the price, what's holding me back from getting this is the battery life and video performance.

It's such a hard time to buy these days!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 17, 2013)

littlewildcat said:


> The FF Sony RX-1 and RX1R is out now. Will Canon have one like this soon ??



If Sony releases FF compact body(similar to RX-1) that allow user to swap lenses, I will sell one of mine 5D III + lenses to build smaller system.

And if AF speed is x3 - x4 faster than current RX-1, I have no problem selling all my Canon gear and switch to smaller system.


----------



## jrista (Jul 20, 2013)

Of all Sony cameras, none of which I really care for, I think the RX-1 is probably the only thing I am truly intrigued by from them. I would probably get one, however the EVF is another $500, and it has a funky eye cup that I don't think I would enjoy. The notion of a FF compact that offers DSLR features (with the exception of a removable lens) is pretty nice.

For some reason, since EF-M is pretty much limited to APS-C from an image circle standpoint...I don't really see Canon making a FF mirrorless, and I guess as an extension of that, I don't foresee them making an FF compact of any kind either. At least, not unless they see a compelling enough reason to do so, i.e. good cause for it to make them a lot of money. Given the RX-1's price point, it'll probably be a fairly niche item.

I've also read several articles lately noting that as smartphone cameras become more and more prevalent, that actually seems to be translating into an even GREATER demand for DSLR cameras. There seems to be a conversion factor between having the commodity ability to take moderately good digital photos, and the desire to take very good digital photos. The DSLR seems to be a cash cow for Canon, which I think again diminishes the chance of them creating an expensive, low margin niche part like this (as sad as that is to say.)


----------



## deleteme (Jul 20, 2013)

I would guess that we actually will see a FF mirrorless from Canon. Just not soon.

Canon, like all other manufacturers, dribbles out the improvements/upgrades so as to have a constant stream of revenue. Bringing out the FF ML would leapfrog all the iterations making money and stick them at a point that can only be superseded by a very expensive new project.

Now if we leased our cameras from Canon Cloud....


----------



## Ricku (Jul 20, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> littlewildcat said:
> 
> 
> > The FF Sony RX-1 and RX1R is out now. Will Canon have one like this soon ??
> ...


Sony is listening. http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/strong-indications-about-the-nex-ff-release/


----------

